# Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2015)

*Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm​*
Ich habe Franz begleitet in seiner Heimat, um einen entspannten Angeltag zu verbringen in schöner Natur. 

So ein Altarm hat seine ganz eigene Schönheit, fast ein bisschen "Amazonas-Feeling". 

Allerdings hatte es Franz natürlich nicht auf Amazonas-Piranhas abgesehen, sondern auf "profane" deutsche Schleien.

Das Angeln auf Schleien ist eine spannende Angelegenheit und ist auch ohne große Spezialausrüstung für jeden Angler machbar. 

Und für mich gehören Schleien neben Barschen eh zu den "schönsten" Fischen, einfach tolle Farbe und Aussehen.

So zeigt Franz also im Video, wie man auf Schleien angelt, welche Schleienköder und welches Futter man zum Schleienangeln verwenden kann - und ein paar schöne Bilder zum geniessen der tollen Landschaft gibts gratis dazu ;-))

*Hier gehts direkt zum Video:*
[youtube1]AK6aA-cVYMM[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK6aA-cVYMM


----------



## phirania (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Schönes Video. #6
Zeigt mal wieder das,das angeln an kleinen Gewässern richtig Laune macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Jedenfalls dann, wenn man zum Spaß angeln will und nicht auf Rekorde oder volle Pfannen  aus ist.

Bei nem 10-Kilo-Karpfen aufwärts würde da sicher die Rückenflosse wie beim weissen Hai durch die Oberfläche kommen, während er mit dem Bauch im Schlamm kratzen würde ;-)))

Aber für Schleien (auch Große, die wir leider nicht gekriegt haben) ist sowas natürlich schon top!


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Sehr schön ,Herz was willst du mehr.:k

Und gerade solche Gewässer sind für tolle Überraschungen gut.#6


----------



## Allrounder17 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Geiles Video 
Bitte mehr


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

es werden immer mehr werden..
Versprochen;-))


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Sehr schönes Video.
Wunderschöne Umgebung, hübsche Fische #6

Und Franz hat auch gezeigt, daß man mit einfacherem Gerät ( ohne elektr. Bißanzeiger etc. pp. ) tolle Fische fangen kann.


----------



## Carper95 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Sehr schönes Video :m

Und auch schön, dass mal in den Szenen in denen die Landschaft gezeigt wurde keine Warteschleifen Musik drüber gelegt wurde sondern einfach die Geräusche der Natur gelassen wurden 
So ein gewässer hätte ich auch gern um mal einen ruhigen nachmittag zu verbringen #c

Petri zu den Fischen#h
Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*



Carper95 schrieb:


> Und auch schön, dass mal in den Szenen in denen die Landschaft gezeigt wurde keine Warteschleifen Musik drüber gelegt wurde sondern einfach die Geräusche der Natur gelassen wurden


Wir hatten ja auch kein Kofferradio dabei ;-)))

Machen wir gaaaaaaaaaaaanz selten mal mit Musik.

Mögen wir selber nicht so, warum andere damit damit quälen (und wenn ich mit Franz unterwegs bin, darf ich im Auto nicht mal meine Lieblingsmusik laufen lassen)..??

Spaß am Angeln, am draussen sein, das wollen wir zeigen - nicht, ob wir ein Musikarchiv haben..
 ;-))


----------



## Schugga (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Wunderschönes Gewässer :l


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Schönes Gewässer, schönes Angeln. Ein ungestörter solcher Tag / Abend mit einem bunten Fischmix ist mir häufig mehr wert, als die Rekordjagd an Großgewässern...

Und wenn dann um 23.23 Uhr nach längerer Bisspause eine 46er Schleie die Pose liftet.... |rolleyes

Naja..., mehr solche Videos sind wünschenswert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Danke - kommen mehr..


----------



## Vanner (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Super gemacht. Tolles Gewässer, tolle Fische, schöne Natur, was will man mehr. Ja was will man mehr? Mehr Videos davon natürlich. #6


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Hallo, 
aus gegebenem Anlass muss ich nochmal was zu meinem Schleiengewässer schreiben. 

Vor ca. 6 Wochen rückte man mit schwerem Gerät an und hat den Altarm ausgebaggert. (siehe Bilder im Anhang).

Ich muss zugeben, ich bin daran nicht ganz "unschuldig". Im Rahmen der Umsetzung der WRRL (Europäische Wasserrahmenrichtlinie) werden an unserem kleinen Flusslauf auf weiten Strecken diverse Maßnahmen ergriffen - vor Beginn der Arbeiten gab es eine Informationsveranstaltung welche ich damals besucht hatte. Im Anschluss daran habe ich beim zuständigen Wasserwirtschaftsamt eine Eingabe gemacht und vorgeschlagen den Altarm etwas durchgängiger zu machen. Das ganze hatte ich mit einer Karte und entsprechenden Bildern versehen, sauber begründet und eingereicht. Das Ergebnis war nun tatsächlich dass man ordentlich gebaggert hat. 

Wie im Film (siehe Beginn des Themas) bereits angesprochen kenne ich das Gewässer schon seit frühester Kindheit, in den letzten 20 Jahren ist die Verlandung sehr stark vorangeschritten. Und auch wenn es schön wildromantisch aussieht - nach "wildromantisch" kommt irgendwann verlandet und dann ists Essig mit der Angelei. 

Das erstmal als Hintergrund. 

Nachdem jetzt fleißig gebaggert wurde, will ich da nächstes Jahr schon nochmal auf Schlleien angreifen, diese unkomplizierte Kleingewässer-Angelei ist einfach schön. 

Ich habe aber etwas Bedenken, dass der Arbeitseinsatz die Fische und natürlich insbesondere die Schleien erstmal gehörig verscheucht hat. 

Was denkt ihr, ist das Gewässer im Frühjahr schon wieder einen Versuch wert? Oder muss man da ein paar Jahre warten bis sich die Friedfische wieder einstellen? Hat da irgendjemand Erfahrungen wie schnell sowas geht?


----------



## Peter_Piper (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Hallo Franz,
zunächst muss ich sagen: "ich bin ein wenig neidisch auf dein Gewässer"! Auch die Mini-Schleien sind süß, einer meiner, wenn nicht sogar mein Lieblingsfisch. Schon schön, da möchte ich auch gerne mal angeln. Auch stylisch, deine rote Retro Rolle, ist das ne alte Shakespeare?
So, nun aber genug der Lobhudelei. 
Ich bin zwar Gewässerwart, jedoch sicherlich nicht DER Fachmann. Möchte dennoch meine bescheidene Einschätzung einbringen. Das Ausbaggern halte ich, gerade im Hinblick auf die Zukunft, durchaus sinnvoll (in dem Video sprachst du ja von einer Wassertiefe +- 0,5m). Habt ihr bei Euch die Möglichkeit an er Gestaltung mitzuwirken? Habe diesbezüglich nicht die WRRL im Kopf wer da das Hoheitsrecht hat. Falls Du/ihr da ne Möglichkeit habt, umso besser.
Ob die Fischlein/Schleien bereits im Frühjahr wieder am Platz sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich behaupte jedoch, dass solche bauliche Maßnahmen weniger in den Habitus der Fische eingreifen, als evtl. angenommen. Die Frage ist u.a. auch, wie lange die "baulichen"Maßnahmen andauern. Aus dem Bauch raus sage ich mal, versuche es ab April/Mai 2018. Als Pessimist sage ich dir, ab Frühjahr 2019 wirst du wieder fangen. Allerdings würde ich regelmäßig das Gewässer besuchen um zu sehen, wie es sich entwickelt und ob Fischaktivität auszumachen ist. Manchmal hilft dabei auch ein kleiner, schnell auflösender Futterballen, 
In diesem Sinne, LG Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Bin grade an einem Artikel dran, der zeigt dass das ausbaggern verlandeter Altarme nicht so einfach ist (allerdings nicht Bayern, S-A).

Kommt heute im Laufe des Tages noch..


----------



## hecht99 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Du wirst bereits im kommenden Frühjahr deine Fische wieder fangen (wenn Otter und Kormoran sie dir übrig gelassen haben...). Derartige Baumaßnahmen kümmern die Fische weit weniger als Gedacht. Vielleicht ist durch den losen Gewässerboden und die damit verbundene stärkere Eintrübung sogar ein künstlicher Friedfischhotspot entstanden? Gerade wenn die Fische Schutz vor Räubern in, auf und über dem Wasser suchen, werden solche Plätze schneller angenommen als man denkt...


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*



> Auch stylisch, deine rote Retro Rolle, ist das ne alte Shakespeare?



Das ist eine DAM International 30 , ne ziemliche Kaffeemühle :q Aber ab und zu angeln ich mal damit 



> Habe diesbezüglich nicht die WRRL im Kopf wer da das Hoheitsrecht hat. Falls Du/ihr da ne Möglichkeit habt, umso besser.



Die Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme die ich als Angler da habe, sind natürlich gering. Aber zumindest in diesem Fall wurde die Eingabe offensichtlich berücksichtigt. 



> Die Frage ist u.a. auch, wie lange die "baulichen"Maßnahmen andauern. Aus dem Bauch raus sage ich mal, versuche es ab April/Mai 2018.



Die baulichen Maßnahmen dürften für diesen Gewässerteil soweit abgeschlossen sein. Wenn man sich das Video anschaut und dann zum Vergleich die Bilder die ich eingestellt habe ist das schon ein krasser Unterscheid. Einmal Dschungel, einmal Mondlandschaft. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt wie das alles dann rein optisch im Frühjahr aussehen wird


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Du wirst bereits im kommenden Frühjahr deine Fische wieder fangen (wenn Otter und Kormoran sie dir übrig gelassen haben...). Derartige Baumaßnahmen kümmern die Fische weit weniger als Gedacht. Vielleicht ist durch den losen Gewässerboden und die damit verbundene stärkere Eintrübung sogar ein künstlicher Friedfischhotspot entstanden? Gerade wenn die Fische Schutz vor Räubern in, auf und über dem Wasser suchen, werden solche Plätze schneller angenommen als man denkt...



Ich bin sehr gespannt. Echte Schleien-Gewässer sind selten geworden. Für gewöhnlich ziehen im zeitigen Frühjahr auch die Hecht in die Nebenarme, da dann das Wasser noch klar ist werde ich da mit der Polbrille dannn mal auf Erkundungstour gehen und schauen was man an Fischen so entdecken kann.


----------



## hanzz (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*

Sehr spannend Franz.
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden bitte.


----------



## hecht99 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt. Echte Schleien-Gewässer sind selten geworden. Für gewöhnlich ziehen im zeitigen Frühjahr auch die Hecht in die Nebenarme, da dann das Wasser noch klar ist werde ich da mit der Polbrille dannn mal auf Erkundungstour gehen und schauen was man an Fischen so entdecken kann.




 Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keines mehr wo nicht die Satzkarpfen mittlerweile überwiegen. Wirklich schade...


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Schleienangeln am Altarm*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sehr spannend Franz.
> Halt uns auf dem Laufenden bitte.


Ja. Im Moment sieht's dort noch ziemlich weiß aus [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

